# How do you boil large driftwood?



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

Build a huge fire in the back yard and drag the tub over top of it.

I put my big pieces in the dishwasher, usually run it 3-4 times (no soap of course)


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I don't. I think that people who are afraid of parasites from dry wood are suckers... 

if you are just trying to sink it, weight it down with a piece of slate and you'll be good to go.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

OverStocked said:


> I don't. I think that people who are afraid of parasites from dry wood are suckers...
> 
> if you are just trying to sink it, weight it down with a piece of slate and you'll be good to go.


+1 I've collected wood and used it in my tanks several times, no cleaning whatsoever, and have never had issues.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Where has the driftwood been?
If it's dead on dry land, it should be fine straight into the tank.


----------



## reignOfFred (Jun 7, 2010)

never boiled wood or rock in my life. Rinse and dunk has worked for me for 20 years.


----------



## Mannie Bothans (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks. I'm new to all of this, so it helps to learn from those more experienced. roud:



mistergreen said:


> Where has the driftwood been?


I don't exactly know. I'll ask the person I got it from.


----------



## ibmikmaq (Aug 19, 2011)

Lay in tub and pour bleach all over it and let it sit for a few hours then pour boiling water on it! Flip and pour more boiling water! Then rinse it really well! Then fill tub and let it sit for a few hours, drain and repeat fill and soak this should get all bleach out of wood! Now your wood should be free of parasites and any other living organism for that matter!


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

I boiled mine not for cleaning purposes, but to speed the bleeding of tannins. I had to boil one side, flip it over and boil the other...it was quite a site.


----------



## Mannie Bothans (Oct 8, 2011)

I've got some very-tannin-leaching smaller pieces that I had to boil, just to get the things to stop stinking. I assume that after being submerged again in the aquarium they will continue to rot and stink again I'm afraid. Maybe I'll have better luck with the new large piece.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

i pour boiling water into the bathtub.


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

It really shouldn't rot..........


----------



## zergling (May 16, 2007)

I don't bother, just put straight into tank. Of course, I get two drawbacks -- LOTS of tannins and fungal growth.


----------



## djscotty (Sep 14, 2010)

How is the easiest way to get rid of the tannins? I left the wood submerged for over 2 weeks. Fungal growth was apparent. It never truly submerged. I have added slate to the bottom and will be refilling the tank as soon as my plants arrive.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

I boil it to water log it and get rid fo tannins. I get a really large pan.. like a turkey pan. Anything that fits over at least two burners and boil it, normally about 12 times. Cause.. I dunno im obsessive I guess. Actually thats just an average. Just however many times it takes for the water to get basically clear. If its really big I do that and then flip it after one side it done.
Really large stockpots work well. If you can find one, I have this canning pot. But its meant to hold 6 gallon sized jars. For pickles and such. No idea where its form. Was given to me by my grandma before she died. Not only is that sucker wide and tall, but it gets super hot super fast. And maintains a rolling boil really really well. A dozen rounds with that pot and even really thick driftwood run clear. 
A tub sounds effective too .. xD


----------



## Unicorrs (Nov 2, 2011)

after scrubbing it, I boil water and pour it in a large basin and dip the driftwood


----------



## Mxx (Dec 29, 2010)

Does boiling wood soften it however? I'd boiled wood previously but the wood of those seemed soft and was slightly crumbling over time, which may have had to do with the species as well. But they still released loads of tannins, so I was wondering afterwards if boiling them broke down the wood cells more allowing it to release more tannins then it would have released in the first place?


----------



## Mannie Bothans (Oct 8, 2011)

Good question. I just wish there was a magic trick to speed the leeching process that worked


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

You have to be careful when boiling driftwood. Depending on what type it is, some pieces will deteriorate/soften rather quickly. Others can be in boiling water for hours and not show signs of deterioration. 

With the large piece that i got from Tom for my 90G, i soaked it in my bath tub for a couple of days. Obviously i wasn't able to keep the water constantly warm but even in room temperature water it sank rather quickly and released most of the tannins. Every day when i got home from school i'd drain all of the water from the tub and refill it with warm water.


----------

